# Need LGB Open Trolly real name, #.



## GscaleTed (May 13, 2010)

Hi ALL!
Can someone tell me what this IS really called? I know that it's an Open Trolly, what does LGB call it ??
Thanks, Ted







"


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Not a Trolley (note spelling) but an open tourist car or "Aussichtswagen". These got a couple different paint jobs including Grizzly Flats (30430). For this one, the LGB number was 31430. This one is missing its seat parts/backs.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

It is a passenger car.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

But an enterpriisng kit basher, armed with old photos, could make it into a whimsical open streetcar.


----------



## GscaleTed (May 13, 2010)

I tracked this down, now that I have the #! There calling it 1st Class Sightseeing Car ! 
THANKS!!! 
http://www.spmodels.co.uk/p25303/LGB_31430_1st_Class_Sightseeing_Car_(LGB_31430)/product_info.html


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Leaton on 17 Jul 2010 11:51 AM 
But an enterpriisng kit basher, armed with old photos, could make it into a whimsical open streetcar. 

Agreed. I always thought it would make a good basis for a horse car myself. But I have an old NENG tram kit set aside for such purposes!


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

it is actually an accurate copy of the open bench car on the grizzly flats railroad 

the GFRR version had different paint 

i imagine the GFRR version was in fact based upon, or was, a horse drawn trolley 

i agree bashing these would make beautiful trolleys, or even, say, using three, -four wheel bogies and a bull or duck roof, a grand old time Narragansett style observation car 

but they are pricey and hard to come by -at least on this side-they seem to be fetching around 50-70 each on ebay


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

All aboard !









Yes, the little blue sign says 'First Class'









The engine Chloe, the open red trucks and the open sight seeing car are all modelled by LGB.









Andrew


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

nice nice pics!


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a model kit of a 1/30th scale horse car. 
LAO


----------

